# General > Gardening >  Manure

## ColinWhittaker

Im in the Scarfskerry area and would like to know if anyone knows where I could buy a trailer load of well rotted manure. Either a full tractor and trailer load or I can go with my own trailer

----------


## Anfield

> I’m in the Scarfskerry area and would like to know if anyone knows where I could buy a trailer load of well rotted manure. Either a full tractor and trailer load or I can go with my own trailer


Try the printing department of the S(c)um newspaper

----------

